# Atwood Lake



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Atwood Lake Open Saugeye Tournament
100% payback

April 22nd 2018
Dam Boat Ramp-(Located off State Route 212)
Tournament Hours- 7am-3pm
Weigh-ins will begin shortly after everyone is back in. (Roughly 3:20pm)

Registration and Boat inspection- 6am-630am

Cost is $50 per boat (2-man team)

Optional Big Fish Pot $10 per boat

5- fish 15" size limit- Do not bring any undersized fish to the scales. Any undersized fish brought to the scales will result in automatic disqualification.

Bring only your 5 best fish to the scales

You are permitted to keep your limits of fish (6-per person)

There will be a 1/2 lb penalty for dead fish.
(Water is still cool and should not be a problem keeping alive)

If you have any questions please call or text me at 330-904-6446..more details and reminders will be posted later

Looking forward to meeting everyone

Payouts will be based on total number of boats
We will have plaques for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place

All of the normal state fishing laws and safety requirements will apply. We will check livewells or coolers in the morning. Its your responsability to have all the neccesary safety gear.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Do we need to pre register or just show up


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I will spread the word at my shop.


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

ltroyer said:


> Do we need to pre register or just show up


Just show up will be fine..you can give me a call or a text a week prior to let me know. So i have an idea on how many will be showing up


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone who is 100% committed please contact me so i can pencil you and your partners name in on the sheet for the registration/weigh board


----------

